# Worse than Kayakers?



## DBStoots

At least he's on the Bay side--not too many boats running through there!


----------



## lemaymiami

Folks do stupid stuff... if that guy had any idea of just what's in that water he might not do that....


----------



## Pierson

Last month when I was down there, we pulled up to Watson's place to set up camp. Two kayaker ladies were SWIMMING off the dock. Floating around and plashing and relaxing....in front of Watson's, out in the Chatham. One of the dumber things iv'e seen on a long time.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

Maybe it’s a good thing you can’t see. Two weeks ago I saw the biggest bull shark I have ever seen in the Houston. Not to mention a absolutely gargantuan Sawfish closer to the confluence of the Chatham and Houston. I’m sure they would never bother anyone swimming in the water.


----------



## TylertheTrout2

Huston *


----------



## SomaliPirate

You couldn't pay me to swim around Cedar Key in the summer. I've seen bull sharks so big they ought to have hull registrations on them.


----------



## lemaymiami

Down around the 'glades the water's dark enough that you never see the big toothy guy until he's on you... I have seen enormous wakes though coming in out of the Gulf after a small tarpon got butchered by one of the local bull sharks..... One day along that same coast - not far away I was staked up in about four feet of water at a snook spot when I just happened to look down next to my skiff in time to see a medium sized tiger shark come sliding by checking us out... Medium for tigers works out to be around 11 feet long... 

As far as the Watson place goes - I'd be a lot more worried about the big 'gators I've seen there, than the bull sharks... but either one would be a serious problem for folks who think mother nature doesn't have teeth - and consequences...


----------



## EdK13

Ghey- that's what this post is. Unless there is yum yum picts with good background music and lies.


----------



## paulrad

I was out surfing the other day with a buddy. We're sitting on the outside waiting for a wave when all of the sudden his eyes get real big and he starts cussing about seeing a big shark real close. So he paddles over right beside me, and I'm just pulling my feet up on my board (not that it really would make a difference. hahaha). So while I'm looking around for this stupid shark, my buddy, loyal friend that he is, catches a wave in and leaves me out there by myself. hahaha! 

But ya, I'm starting to see more of them now. I think that spring run of them is starting up. I'm in Daytona area FWIW.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I grew up swimming without fear in the lakes and rivers in Florida when I was a kid. After a career that involved investigating alligator fatalities I don't swim where the alligators roam anymore.


----------



## lemaymiami

Florida is the shark bite capitol of the world.... Fortunately it's only a single bite most of the time - not an attack. Of course your day it ruined if you're needing a bunch of stitches on hand or foot. If you ever hear of someone badly hurt or killed... the bull shark is the number one candidate during daylight. If an attack occurs at night my first suspect would be a big tiger along the atlantic coast. Big ones come into the surf at night and prowl for anything they can find - theyr'e not particular at all. Whole dead bodies have been found inside big tigers


----------



## Rick hambric

SomaliPirate said:


> You couldn't pay me to swim around Cedar Key in the summer. I've seen bull sharks so big they ought to have hull registrations on them.


I laughed at that one! last time I was down in citrus, there was a bull about 8ft in a 18in flat in the st. martins keys. half in and half out of the water. one place I can say I will never get past ankle deep is the cape sanblas/st.george area. ive seen some monsters around there. bulls and the big hammer bstrds……


----------



## Ben

Bulls are the only ones that gave me the "I don't give an F' you're here" vibe in my experience. The other species spook easy when you give them an alert.... As for the reptiles, it's all about timing....


----------



## Imago

Pierson said:


> Last month when I was down there, we pulled up to Watson's place to set up camp. Two kayaker ladies were SWIMMING off the dock. Floating around and plashing and relaxing....in front of Watson's, out in the Chatham. One of the dumber things Iv'e seen on a long time.


I don't get why they don't ban swimming off ramps and docks. Indian Key Fill is crazy at weekends. People in Florida seem to think boat ramps are just another kind of beach.


----------



## Pierson

Imago said:


> I don't get why they don't ban swimming off ramps and docks.


Is that not a thing? That should be a thing.


----------



## lemaymiami

On more than one occasion dealing with folks using the ramp as a beach... I've pointed out that they can either move or get ready to play catch when I'm trying to launch my skiff... Seems to work pretty well - but look out for the Miami "machos" that think their muscles are a substitute for brains...


----------



## Pierson

lemaymiami said:


> On more than one occasion dealing with folks using the ramp as a beach... I've pointed out that they can either move or get ready to play catch when I'm trying to launch my skiff... Seems to work pretty well - but look out for the Miami "machos" that think their muscles are a substitute for brains...


Please tell me you dont see people swim at flamingo...thats worse than Watson’s


----------



## jglidden

This was from a little while ago but its always neat to check out the shark tracks. The ping close to chatham area was Feb 4, 2018


----------



## K3anderson

I've seen too much there to swim ever. Just wow.


----------



## lemaymiami

The only ramps that are problem are around Dade county and I’ve even had to deal with idiots as late as 10pm. The Flamingo ramps have never caused me the slightest problem (or at least one I couldn’t solve.


----------



## topnative2

extinction is a natural process when evolution fails


----------



## Scott

EdK13 said:


> Ghey- that's what this post is. Unless there is yum yum picts with good background music and lies.





Imago said:


> I don't get why they don't ban swimming off ramps and docks. Indian Key Fill is crazy at weekends. People in Florida seem to think boat ramps are just another kind of beach.


Don’t even get me started about Indian Key Fill. It’s a zoo all weekend and ankle deep in trash on Monday morning. The Village should shut it down, or monetize it to pay for the weekly clean up.


----------



## BWest

A guy who used to work for me had just moved from New Mexico, and he told me he had found a nice place and went for a swim after work. When I asked him where, he said Lake Griffin. I told him if he valued his life he wouldn't do that again. I have seen some dinosaurs in that lake, and a buddy who used to do alligator surveys for FWC said that Griffin has the most alligators per capital of any lake in the state.


----------



## krash

Black Point Follies...


----------



## Ben

That was painful to watch


----------



## flytyn

Yowza.


----------



## MRichardson

LOLOLOL> Hangin in there with the blue LEDs all the way to the end. 

WTH was wrong with the trailer to begin with? Looked like the boat was dropped onto it from about 40 feet up? How'd the wheels get all buckled like that?


----------

